# committed a mistake..want my husband to love me again .



## deepgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

IT IS ACTUALLY LIKE DIS..THAT........................
My cousin brother was 23 nd i was 22 . And i was actually in love wid him ( not like..bro-sis ! but i really wanted to marry him ! >.< we actually lived in a joint family.And he is so HOT nd so nice boy that when ever i see him..i just wanted to rip off 
my clothes. One day i decided 2 tell my feelings..  when i told him he replied " sorry, i dnt feel nything 4 u '' he adviced me a lil but it bcame of no use . I know dt it was 2 late and he already had a gf whom he loved alot and biggest trouble was that after 1 week i was going 2 get married ' arrange marriage ' . 2 days bfore my marriage i decided 2 suicide.. my best frnd and he saved me smhow nd had sm drama.....nd that night..we flee out frm the wedding house. nd we had register marriage. no one from our family knows where we had gone. i was happy that i am married to my romeo bt i noticed dt he was not so happy though he earns well, keeps me happy, fullfill all my wishes lyk a husband too bt i realized dt he doesn't love me . He married me bcz he didn't want me to die bcz of him . he wanted to mek me happy. one night i saw him seeing his gf's picture in his phone then his family pic. nd atlast he deleted all his gf's pic. 

AND  Now i m feeling so guilty..that bcz of me he lost everything . i decided to call my mumma nd talk to her..i felt good . we had much drama..like..' sorry sorry..forgive me '. then later i got 2 know dt my husband ( who was my cousin-bro ) tried to cal his papa nd his papa broke his relationship wid him. nd his father decided 2 give all his money and properties to sm orphange . ( he is only one child to his parents ). nd my husband didn't told me nything about dis  nd dis was hapnd 3 months ago..now it is 7 months for our marriage  he neva scolded me or hit me..wheneva i m ill he sits near me whole day or smtimes take half-day to his office..
I M SO GUILTY..ND ASHAMED OF MYSELF..THAT HOW MUCH SELF-FISH I M..We didn't have sex yet...wheneva i try to get romantic wid him..he somehow stops himself by making sm excuse .

I WANT TO CORRECT MISTAKE  ND WANT MY MY HUSBAND TO LOVE ME AS A WIFE.. HELP ME PLZZ WHAT SHUD I DO ?
plzz help !


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, you were pretty selfish and an awful lot of damage has happened because of it. The best thing you can do is set your husband free and show him you can be strong without him, but I don't know the social customs where you are and what that would do. 

Whatever you do, you should never hurt yourself over other people.

Best wishes!


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

well if I understand you right you have not yet consummated your marriage. Where I live that means you are not yet genuinely married so I would hope it should be relatively simple to come clean and return to single life (which you have never really left) 

And I agree, do not hurt yourself over anyone


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Are you parents also related? 

Do you live under a bridge?
*Cough*troll*cough*


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This reads like a Prince song/lyrics in one of his albums with the 2s and 4s and Us... and all the *purple*.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay, I'm a little confused by a couple things in your post. I'm highlighting what doesnt make sense.




deepgirl said:


> *IT IS ACTUALLY LIKE DIS..THAT........................
> My cousin brother was 23 nd i was 22 . And i was actually in love wid him ( not like..bro-sis ! but i really wanted to marry him ! >.< we actually lived in a joint family.And he is so HOT nd so nice boy that when ever i see him..i just wanted to rip off
> my clothes. One day i decided 2 tell my feelings..  when i told him he replied " sorry, i dnt feel nything 4 u '' he adviced me a lil but it bcame of no use . I know dt it was 2 late and he already had a gf whom he loved alot and biggest trouble was that after 1 week i was going 2 get married ' arrange marriage ' . 2 days bfore my marriage i decided 2 suicide.. my best frnd and he saved me smhow nd had sm drama.....nd that night..we flee out frm the wedding house. nd we had register marriage. no one from our family knows where we had gone. i was happy that i am married to my romeo bt i noticed dt he was not so happy though he earns well, keeps me happy, fullfill all my wishes lyk a husband too bt i realized dt he doesn't love me . He married me bcz he didn't want me to die bcz of him . he wanted to mek me happy. one night i saw him seeing his gf's picture in his phone then his family pic. nd atlast he deleted all his gf's pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

deepgirl said:


> IT IS ACTUALLY LIKE DIS..THAT........................
> My cousin brother was 23 nd i was 22 . And i was actually in love wid him ( not like..bro-sis ! but i really wanted to marry him ! >.< we actually lived in a joint family.And he is so HOT nd so nice boy that when ever i see him..i just wanted to rip off
> my clothes. One day i decided 2 tell my feelings..  when i told him he replied " sorry, i dnt feel nything 4 u '' he adviced me a lil but it bcame of no use . I know dt it was 2 late and he already had a gf whom he loved alot and biggest trouble was that after 1 week i was going 2 get married ' arrange marriage ' . 2 days bfore my marriage i decided 2 suicide.. my best frnd and he saved me smhow nd had sm drama.....nd that night..we flee out frm the wedding house. nd we had register marriage. no one from our family knows where we had gone. i was happy that i am married to my romeo bt i noticed dt he was not so happy though he earns well, keeps me happy, fullfill all my wishes lyk a husband too bt i realized dt he doesn't love me . He married me bcz he didn't want me to die bcz of him . he wanted to mek me happy. one night i saw him seeing his gf's picture in his phone then his family pic. nd atlast he deleted all his gf's pic.
> 
> ...


I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to diviorce and get yourself into therapy. You should not be marrying inside your own family,mand you've trapped this guy with your selfish threats of suicide.

How did you get married ? Did you lie to the authorities and say you weren't related?


----------



## deepgirl (Oct 26, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> You need to diviorce and get yourself into therapy. You should not be marrying inside your own family,mand you've trapped this guy with your selfish threats of suicide.
> 
> How did you get married ? Did you lie to the authorities and say you weren't related?



i live in afghaistan . and in afghanistan we can marry our cousins.
but in our country a women living as a divorcy is considered bad till though times have changed but most people haven't .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are you and your husband?

It sounds like the both of you are basically trapped now. 

How will your society look at him if he divorces you? Will his old girlfriend still marry him?

From what you have said he sounds like a very sweet, caring guy. But the way the marriage happend he's just not into it.

There is a saying that if you love something let it go. If it comes back to you then it will be yours forever. If it does not come back to you it was never yours.

My advice? Let him know that he is free to divorce you, that you love him enough to want him happy. TEll him to take some time before he makes his decision... like a week or so.

But you have to not engage in any drama... no suicide attempts, no crying fits, etc. 

And yes it will be hard for you in your country. But you can probably still arrange a good marriage. Especially if he will tell some story that helps to paint you in a good light.

Why did his father decide to cut him off from inheritance?


----------

